# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Ostbands für und wieder

## schiene

Fand damals zu den Ostzeiten nicht viele Bands gut.
Bands wie Renft,Hansi Bibel Band oder Stefan Diestelmann waren da eher die Ausnahme.Phudys,Karat  und andere privelegierte Bands waren nicht mein Ding.Für mich Staatstreue Vorzeigegruppen ohne Gesicht und Charakter.
Hier mal nen Link zu Stefan Diestelmann der selbst damals nicht all zuviele kannten.Hat auch nur 2 LPs rausgebraucht.
http://www.ostbeat.de/Diestelmann.htm

mfG schiene

----------

Hansi Bibel Band ????? ...klingt nach Jehowas - gab es die drüben denn auch ?   :cool:

----------


## schiene

Nee Phommel,der Typ hieß mit Nachnahmen Biebl.Muß aber gestehen das ich den Namen total falsch geschrieben hab.Sorry!
Richtig hieß die Band so:Hansi-Biebl-Band

----------

Hansi war nicht zufällig nebenbei noch Filmschauspieler ?

----------


## schiene

Paßt,so sah er nach nem Konzert und paar Bieren öfters aus :gitarre:  :einergehtnoch:

----------


## schiene

> Hansi war nicht zufällig nebenbei noch Filmschauspieler ?


Aber soetwas kann man wieder richten,dauert halt nur nen Weilchen

----------


## Hua Hin

Der einzige Ossi-Rockstar war Udo Lindenberg.
Und der war Wessi. :aetsch: 

Hansi Bibl? Noch nie gehört. War das der jüngere Bruder von Catweazle?

----------


## big_cloud

@Phommel
Catweazle nach dem Elektrik-Trick ?

 ::

----------


## Erich

> Der einzige Ossi-Rockstar war Udo Lindenberg. 
> Und der war Wessi.


Wie mein Vornamensvetter: Erich Honecker - auch Wessi - konnt ja nix werden mit so einem DDR-Häuptling :aetsch:  :aetsch:  :aetsch:

----------


## schiene

Da ja der Honecker aus dem Saarland stammt und das Saarland bis 1957 zu Frankreich zählte,hatten die DDRler ja nen Franzosen als "Staatschef"  ::

----------


## Erich

Und deswegen iss Honni nen Volvo aus Schweden gefahren... über Ford gibt es da eine Verbindung zu PSA (Peugeot-Citroen), also Frankreich.
Wo iss das Merkel eigentlich her?

----------


## Enrico

Aus Ilmenau glaub ich, zumindestens studiert hat sie dort.

----------


## Erich

Da hab ich auch mal studiert, aber bin ich jetzt Bundeskanzlerin? Nee, also da muss noch was andres sein.

----------

Wusste gar nicht, dass das Merkel inner Ost-Band war  ::

----------


## Erich

Wessis halten sich da mal bitte raus, hier geht es gerade OT darum, ob und wann die im Untergrund existierende DDR die BRD übernimmt  ::

----------


## Enrico

OT aber Lustig

Edit, war falsche URL

----------

> Wessis halten sich da mal bitte raus, hier geht es gerade OT darum, ob und wann die im Untergrund existierende DDR die BRD übernimmt


Wenn das passiert, bitte ich phommel um Asyl!   ::

----------


## Samuianer

weiss nicht, bin ja schon im Asyl - hoffe nur das die mich dann behalten und nicht ausliefern, die Gebeine meiner Ahnen liegen in/bei Rudolstadt! 

Erinnere mich da an "Fenster" oder "alt wie ein Baum" ist Aeonen her, weiss ich, aber das war auch so ziemlich das letzte Mal das ich in D. was aus D. gehoert habe....

uebrigens im Dezember Besuch von Karat-Mitglied .... ...... hier uffe Insel!

Isset Merkelche nich ausse Jejend von Wismar, oda so?

----------


## guenny

Denk nich dran mich rauszuhalten, zumal Karat und City zu meinen immernoch gerne gehörten Lieblingsbands zählen. Am Fenster habe ich in mindestens 4 Versionen archiviert!

----------

Bin zwar Wessi aber Karat habe ich auch schon live gesehen! :super:

----------


## Erich

Kommt ja alles bald wieder, auch die gute Musik und "Ostquote" in Disko und Radio, wenn Saarländer (Zufall?) Oskar an die Macht kommt...  ::

----------


## walter

wenn ich heute ostbands höre, fühle ich keinen unterschied zu den westbands. beide ein relikt aus der guten alten zeit, die mich manchmal noch in erinnerung schwelgen lässt. aber  trotzdem bin ich der neueren musik zugetan. je nach laune und stimmung.

"am fenster" war schon ein meilenstein. von den deutschen rockgruppen aus den 70ern kennt man auch kaum noch eine, wie ton, steine, scherben....

----------


## schiene

> Aus Ilmenau glaub ich, zumindestens studiert hat sie dort.


Angie ist am 17.7.1954 in Hamburg geboren.Im selben Jahr siedelte ihre Familie in den Osten über.

----------

> Kommt ja alles bald wieder, auch die gute Musik und "Ostquote" in Disko und Radio, wenn Saarländer (Zufall?) Oskar an die Macht kommt...


Wäre ja schon wieder ein Grund, Asyl zu beantragen :traurig:

----------


## Erich

> Wäre ja schon wieder ein Grund, Asyl zu beantragen


In Neufünfland?  :cool:

----------

> Wäre ja schon wieder ein Grund, Asyl zu beantragen
> 			
> 		
> 
> In Neufünfland?


Wenn die dann von Oskar abgetrennt werden, wäre das eine Überlegung wert, back to the roots

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Erich

Klar, wir führen dann hier sofort auch wieder die D-Mark ein.

----------


## schiene

zwei Titel die ich damals wie heute  stark finde....vor allem die Texte.
[youtube:2am95obj]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4DAUUlxToo[/youtube:2am95obj]

[youtube:2am95obj]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOL9Q2zZIRo[/youtube:2am95obj]

----------


## schiene

Ein schönes Lied welches ich schon lange nicht mehr gehört habe....
Renft, eine DDR Band welche ich damals sehr schätzte
mehr von Renft könnt ihr euch hier anhören:
http://myfreemp3.eu/music/renft




auch gut war:
http://myfreemp3.eu/music/Stefan+Die...lues+folk+band

----------


## schiene

für mich eines der Besten DDR Songs

----------


## schiene

ich war nie ein Fan von Karat aber diese Ballade ist echt klasse   ::   - 1987

----------

